# Help! White spots/patches on baby sulcata



## Cecilia (Nov 22, 2016)

Hello I'm a new baby sulcata owner and I am so worried, please help me! I recently noticed these white spots/patches on my baby's shell. What is it???

My baby is 2 months old (I got him/her from a breeder 1 month ago). Shell length is approximately 2.75 inches, weighs 2 oz. He/she eats a lot (Greens, grass, Mazuri Small Tortoise Diet, Fluker's Tortoise Diet), sleeps well, and very active. Eyes and nose are clean. I soak him/her everyday, sunbathe 1-2 hrs outside 4 days a week, the rest of the day is in side with zoo med powersun mvp 100w on, at night the powersun is off and the CHE is on.


----------



## wellington (Nov 22, 2016)

Everything looks normal. Everything sounds good except you didn't mention humidity. 80% is need with temps no lower then 80 day and night with basking of 100. A closed chamber is best for young ones.


----------



## Tom (Nov 22, 2016)

Cecilia said:


> Hello I'm a new baby sulcata owner and I am so worried, please help me! I recently noticed these white spots/patches on my baby's shell. What is it???
> 
> My baby is 2 months old (I got him/her from a breeder 1 month ago). Shell length is approximately 2.75 inches, weighs 2 oz. He/she eats a lot (Greens, grass, Mazuri Small Tortoise Diet, Fluker's Tortoise Diet), sleeps well, and very active. Eyes and nose are clean. I soak him/her everyday, sunbathe 1-2 hrs outside 4 days a week, the rest of the day is in side with zoo med powersun mvp 100w on, at night the powersun is off and the CHE is on.



I'm not seeing any spots in your pics. Are they little white squiggly lines?

Do you have a pair of babies there?

Check these out for correct care info. Most of what is out there is old, out-dated and wrong.
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/how-to-raise-a-healthy-sulcata-or-leopard-version-2-0.79895/
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/for-those-who-have-a-young-sulcata.76744/
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/


----------

